
Twitter is opening up its full archive to the broader developer community - kbullaughey
https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/01/twitter-is-opening-up-its-full-archive-to-the-broader-developer-community/
======
subdane
We got really burned, multiple times, by Twitter. After the first time, shame
on us, right? Never again.

~~~
andypiper
Sorry to hear that. We have a public API roadmap and a plan. What were you
building previously?

